# 46 Gal Bow Front



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

So, Upgraded to a 46 Gal I got off CL . I set it up Monday, and transferred everything from my 20 gal, and added some fish..so far, it goes like this, haha:
Lighting: Single Flourescent T8 strip...Haven't checked what it is yet, hahah..
Filtration: Fluval 305
Substrate: Florabase + white silica sand
Flora: Crypt. Wendtii, Crypt. Wendtii v. Tropica, Anubias nana, Vallisneria spiralis, Echinodorus amazonicus, Echinodorus 'Oriental',Hydrocotyle leucocephala, bacopa carolina, Hygrophila corymbosa, Limnophila sessiliflora
Fauna: 11 Neons, 1 Pearl Gourami, 2 Khuli Loaches, 3 GBRs and 1 HM Betta
















I'm thinking of adding a schoal of 5 or so Glass catfish, & adding more Rams...thing is I'm not sure if adding another male would be asking for trouble or not. Thoughts/comments? =)


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice =)
I cant agree more to the rams you've chosed! =) Gotta luv em!


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the blend of silica sand and flora. Contrasty look + Good Plant Nutrition. Would be curious to see how it turns out in a month or two. Are you C02-ing, dosing or keeping it au naturale?


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

For now I'll see how it goes with just root tabs and flourish, maybe I'll start Excel later..


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. I really like the contrast between the 2 substrates. As a humble comment, I would move the moss ball out of the way a bit. I find it too loud in the middle of the white like this. Somehow it seems to belong elsewhere. Just my opinion. But congrats on the whole scape. Beautiful.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

NIce looking tank. I like the contrast in substrate as well.


----------



## jman (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome looking tank! 
thx for sharing!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

you should add a fancy pleco


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Well...It's been a while since I updated, and I've added a few things. Please excuse the crummy pictures. Photography and I aren't friends. In fact, I'm pretty sure it hates me. Please enjoy anyways, lol.

My two new platinum Angels-

























The new Bristlenose Pleco I got today (after much debate and forever looking into types of plecos =) hopefully it eats a little algae, and makes my life a little easier
















^The Angelfish checking it out..

The resident Rams..

























And Full tank shot..








I added the Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis', Althernanthera reineckii and some Watersprite and Sunset Hygro, and took out the Vals to my other tank, since I've started dosing Excel.
I also gave up trying to keep the substrate clean and separate. It can't be done- I've been defeated by my own bad planning.


----------



## BettaGuy (Apr 22, 2010)

I love this tank! It's truly splendid. What lucky fish  If you meant adding one more male "betta" I can only suggest that although possible, it's probably not the best idea since they will spot each other often in the relatively open water.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Ya unless you put a barrier on both sides to have stopped the sand it was going to blend, maybe some small river rocks?


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

BettaGuy said:


> I love this tank! It's truly splendid. What lucky fish  If you meant adding one more male "betta" I can only suggest that although possible, it's probably not the best idea since they will spot each other often in the relatively open water.


Thanks =) Haha, no, I didn't mean another betta.. I did actually end up adding more Rams, and aside from the occasional bickering between the males, they stay in their respective "territories" aka the opposing corners of my tank.

I'm also dosing trace and iron...I wonder if Hydrocotyle verticillata would do okay in here, I love the look..


----------

